# Amano Shrimp + Seachem Iron



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have noticed that immediately after I am dosing Seachem Iron, my Amano Shrimps are getting very agitated and they swim randomly along the aquarium. 
Has anyone encounter the same thing?
Is it something with Seachme Iron and shrimps?
I am dosing the full Seachem spectrum, but I see this behaviour only after dosing Iron.


----------

